# New book for teens with IBS—we need your help!



## RMWnutrition (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi everyone! I'm a registered dietitian nutritionist and author, currently writing a book for teens with IBS. My goal is for this book to be as real and useful as possible, and that's where you come in. I'm looking for teens and young adults from the ages of 13 up to fill out a COMPLETELY ANONYMOUS survey to help me understand what life is like for young people with IBS in 2016, so that I can better understand what you go through and hopefully give you some much-needed, science-backed, no-nonsense support.

Here's the survey: https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/WBZJQXP

Please share with any friends who might be interested! And if anyone younger than 13 wants to fill this out, please do so with the help of your parents. Thanks!!

With much appreciation,

Rachel Meltzer Warren, MS, RDN


----------

